# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Wheel Hoss

## Daniel Nestlerode

Using Scott T's tab and Bluegrass Album Band's version to learn Wheel Hoss.  A couple of these phrases are going to be difficult.   :Smile: 
 :Mandosmiley: 

Daniel

----------


## sgarrity

That's a great tune.  It's one that I have regressed on.  My fingers just get all twisted when I play the A part.  Definitely worth learning though

----------


## Fred Keller

Hardest parts of this tune for me are not playing TOO fast and getting the rhythm right.  In the A part I like to hear the horses struggle against each other.  In the B part, I like to hear them gallop.

----------


## Don Grieser

Fred, that's a great way of thinking about the tune. Thanks.

----------


## wadeyankey

> That's a great tune.  It's one that I have regressed on.  My fingers just get all twisted when I play the A part.  Definitely worth learning though


Man, me too!  I used to have a pretty good handle on that one, but it got lost somewhere along the line.  Maybe I should work that one back up....

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Very nice analogy Fred.  It clarifies things.   :Smile: 

Daniel

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Very well described Fred. The 'lack' of speed is impoprtant if you want to get the feel of the tune right. If in doubt, i always go back to the source,Bill Monroe's 1954 recording of it with Bobby Hicks & Charlie Cline on fiddles. There are other good versions,but IMHO,nobody comes close to that one,
                                                                                                                   Ivan

----------


## Pete Hicks

I think I'll study that version, too, Daniel, and figure out the harmony for next time we see each other.  That was great fun in Turlock, by the way.

----------


## Don Grieser

The mature version on "Kenny Baker Plays Bill Monroe" is worth studying too, imho.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> I think I'll study that version, too, Daniel, and figure out the harmony for next time we see each other.  That was great fun in Turlock, by the way.


Sounds good Pete!
I had a great time too.  Thanks for sharing your camp site.   :Smile: 

Daniel

----------


## RB250

Checkout Murphy Method Monroe Style Mandolin DVD.  Murphy's son does a great job of teaching Wheel 
Hoss as well as other classic songs.  I sure wish he'd put another followup DVD on Monroe style mandolin.

----------

